# Modelle 2004 // Faunus W.I.L.D.



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Das Faunus W.I.L.D. - 2003 von der Zeitschrift BIKE in einem Dauertest zum besten Ladybike gekürt.

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## ibner (19. September 2003)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren ob es das Bike auch noch
in anderen Farben gibt.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountie700 (20. September 2003)

Hallo,

Habe da ein Problem.Meine Freundin hat eine sehr große Schrittlänge 89cm aber ein sehr kurzen Oberkörper daher meine frage welches Oberrohr hat das 19 zoll bike?

Danke GRuß Frank


----------

